# Plexiglass warps?



## DKiM128 (Feb 16, 2004)

I currently made a couple tanks, and decided to use plexiglass as my glass shop was closed for a couple days due to family emergencies. Then after siliconing the plexi glass I realized there may be a chance that the plexiglass will warpped and create a bow, which will make a leak?

Anyone else have experiences with plexiglass and the disadvantage of using it?


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes it Warps! I made a few lids out of it. I know go to Lowe's and have glass cut. Not much you can do. I would not make tanks fro it unless tempered.
Later and Happy frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2004)

I made a tank out of 1/4" plexi and I am happy. I had to make a frame out of trim to go around the top perimeter, but it works great. I would make the top out of glass though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2004)

I agree with Jason, that plexi glass warps real bad when you have it under moist conditions such as on a tank. If you get real thick plexi glass then you won't have much troubles with warping, but that gets pretty expensive. Your best bet to get glass cut. It is much cheaper, easier, and at the expense of your own frogs, I wouldn't chance it. My brother and I have lost many frogs due to warped plexi glasss lids and tanks.


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

when you say you lost frogs due to the plexiglass, do you mean that they escaped? If not, how did you lose them?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2004)

Yes I have had some frogs escape through the corners of the plexiglass lid when it warped. So basically my biggest problem with plexiglass is when it is used as a lid.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2004)

if you use what they call "aquarium grade acrylic" it wont warp or discolor. plain old plexiglass that they use for picture framing and windows, it probably wont last more than a few months before you get a leak.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2004)

Hi out there,
Acrylic, whatever grade, unless thick enough for the situation, (which will vary upon each application), will most deffinately warp. I know this from experience. One eighth inch will not be thick enough for most applications. Quarter inch should stop a rhino, but again, it depends. For a more detailed explaination, feel free to PM me,

Rich Frye


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2004)

I had a good experience with acrylic so far. I mean, it is sort of a pain cutting it(it melts with high speed blades), and I scratched it a little, but it was cheap, and is holding up well. I used weld-on slovent which bonds the acrylic together to form one piece of plastic....better than any glue. Then I just ran a bead of silicon along the seams. Like I said earlier, I had to build a small frame to go around the top because of warping, but now it is perfectly square. The tank is also 40 gallons in case anyone wondered. Honestly though, I prefer glass because it is easier for me to cut, and I have all of the tools anyway, but acrylic is cool.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2004)

aquarium grade acrylic is at least if not thicker than 1/2 inch. it's thick, no doubt. 

Cutting acrylic should be the same as cutting glass, score it and snap it. i have built several acrylic enclosures and have always cut it just like glass.


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

I had a favor owed to me from a modelmaker so I asked for a lid to be made from 1/2" think acrylic as the thinner stuff warps extremely quickly. Well you guessed it, after 2 days on the top of a tank it started to warp.

rjm


----------

